# Location of fuel pump relay



## Noel131372

I have a 2003 audi tt quatro roadster convertable and i cant find the fuel pump relay


----------



## Noel131372

Cant find fuel pump relay


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Under dash drivers side there is a 9 relay panel. not sure how there numbered under there but it's No4/J17.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome


----------

